#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Facebook's Review about 2020

## Bhavya

Facebook has published a new review of key moments from 2020, and how Facebook helped people to stay connected during the difficult times of the COVID-19 pandemic. You can have a look at the review in the below graphic.

----------

